# Transferring Amazon Unbox movies to your computer?



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, I did a quick search of the forum and did not see this anywhere. I downloaded Borat from Amazon and I would like to transfer it to my pc via Tivo-To-Go........but it's not allowed.

Has this been discussed? If so can someone point me in the right direction or just summarize for me what the deal is?


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

You can't do TiVoToGo, but IIRC you can download to 2 "computers" and 2 mobile devices for movies or tv shows you bought, as opposed to rented from Unbox. I think that the TiVo counts as one of the computers, but I'm pretty hazy on the details.

Anyway, you should be able to redownload Borat from Amazon to your PC, but I'm not sure of the exact mechanics of how you do that.


----------



## MarkHolbrook (Nov 26, 2007)

Can you elaborate on IIRC and how to get it/set it up?

I too cannot seem to transfer a movie I bought to my PC for iPod use.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot transfer Unbox content from the TiVo to the PC. So forget that.

You have to download it separately from Amazon to your PC to use there. Converting it to iPod fomat is another thing, and will likely involve violating the DRM on the file.


----------



## gilbreen (Sep 5, 2007)

MarkHolbrook said:


> Can you elaborate on IIRC and how to get it/set it up?
> 
> I too cannot seem to transfer a movie I bought to my PC for iPod use.


IIRC is not a program but rather an acronym for "If I Recall Correctly".


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Transferring to a device

With the Unbox Video Player open:

"Transferring a video to your hand-held device is as simple as clicking on the cover image or title of the video and dragging it to the device listed in the right-hand frame. Purchased Unbox videos contain a smaller portable file that is specially encoded for hand-held devices. When you transfer a video, the file on the device will actually have a smaller file size than the video file on your computer.

If a you visit the Devices tab and do not see a portable file listed for a video you purchased, click on the My Videos tab, locate the desired video, and click on the title with your right mouse button. This activates a menu that allows you to access available options. From the menu, choose "Download portable file to this PC."

Supported Devices

Most Plays for Sure compliant portable video players will work with the Amazon Unbox service. To see a complete list of Unbox-approved portable video players, please see our Unbox Compatible Devices page."


----------



## MarkHolbrook (Nov 26, 2007)

gilbreen said:


> IIRC is not a program but rather an acronym for "If I Recall Correctly".


Duh... Sorry... I type too fast to use many of these acronyms... but thanks...


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

omelet1978 said:


> Ok, I did a quick search of the forum and did not see this anywhere. I downloaded Borat from Amazon and I would like to transfer it to my pc via Tivo-To-Go........but it's not allowed.
> 
> Has this been discussed? If so can someone point me in the right direction or just summarize for me what the deal is?


FYI, I spoke to customer service @ amazon b/c I could not download 'Borat' to my new HTPC. Turns out that 'Borat' is in "blackout" meaning that since cable companies are now airing it, Amazon has to temporarily cease any new downloads of this video.

So, even though this item was purchased, it cannot be downloaded until the restriction has been lifted. Bummer.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000O14O8O/ref=atv_dvd_mov_buy/002-6425451-7120848

When the movie is available for download again, it should say so here.


----------

